# Freud Avanti blades. Good blades or not?



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

I got an email from Peachtree on a 50% off sale. Any opinions on thr preformance and quality of these blades is welcomed. Here's the link to the sale. Thanks for any ideas.
http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_032409.htm


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have the 40 teeth combination blade 6 1/2" version of this blade for my circular saw and could not be happier (at least compared to other circular saw blades). for $25 definitely worth the money.


----------



## jeh412 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a 40 tooth Avanti that I've used for 3-4 years. It's a good blade, especially at that price!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I found this review at Sawmill Creek, could be helpfull.
I have used the Industrial Line (Combination Blades) and I have been more than happy with Freud Quality.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Avanti and Diablo lines are both made on the same machines from the same materials as Freud's Industrial line, but are all thin kerf blades, and are marketed differently, typically through different retailers. The Avanti series gets their ICE coating, and the Diablo line gets the Permashield. The Industrial line offers thicker carbide and a wider selection, and may have either coating. Excellent value, very good performance IMHO, but I'd pick the Avanti series over the Diablo… why push your luck senor!

The Peachtree deal is pretty good, but after shipping is nearly exactly what Amazon gets for them.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got the 80 tooth Avanti and it cuts very smoothly. It left the cleanest end grain I've ever seen (in my limited experience) on a crosscut. The only problem is, I have it on my sliding miter saw and it has a 15 degree hook. It's fine for soft wood but I've already had it grab ahold of a 1/4 thin piece of oak, snatch it out of my hand, and shatter it into splinters while doing a crosscut. For anything besides a sliding saw, I believe it would be just fine. I got a very clean face on both sides of the cut when crosscutting with only occasional very small tearouts on the far side of the cut (on white pine). When cutting the previously mentioned piece of white oak at an angle, it did leave a little bit of some feathered wood along the top edge of the side of the cut where it was cutting towards the grain, but that cleaned right up. I haven't used it for ripping.


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

I bought an Avanti for my 7 1/4" circular saw several weeks ago. It makes a very smooth cut, and due to the thin kerf, the cuts take less effort.


----------



## Firestarter (Apr 30, 2009)

Do these blades work on the Bosch 4100 Table saw. I have heard the thin kerf blades don't work well with the riving knife setup.
Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Worth noting…Home Depot currently has a new blade line called only "Avanti"....nothing says Freud that I noticed, though it's probably legit. They're made in China, and appear to be the same cheap junk with tiny carbide, stamped bodies, and sloppy brazing that Oldham had offered on their entry level. They're in the yellow plastic packages and look pretty poorly made IMO. Stick with those with the Freud name that are made in Italy….Freud Industrial, Freud Diablo, and the Freud Avanti that clearly says Freud.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

were the oldham blades bad? I bought a fine finish blade of their for my circular saw. Ironically, I mostly use it for plywood (which it is good for) and getting a straight edge on dirty rough sawn lumber (which it should be bad at but does just fine). I'm just wondering because I've been thinking about going to a rip blade soon.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have one of the 80 tooth avanti blades in a sliding miter saw and love it. It cuts, at least to me, just as well as a Forrest blade. The best thing is it was 1/2 the price


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

"were the oldham blades bad? "

Oldham had a couple of different lines. Their Signature series was said to have been pretty good, but I haven't tried it, and I don't think it's marketed any longer. Their entry level line was pretty poor IMHO… the 60T finish blade was ~ $20 and was among the most disappointing blades I've tried to date….didn't cut very well, didn't feed well, and dulled quickly. Too many other good choices to bother with.

I would avoid this line:


This line was supposedly good:


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks scott. I think I've got the version you suggest avoiding. Admitedly, I probably dulled the blade VERY fast cutting all the dull lumber, but i knew that would happen going in and intentionally went with a less expesnive blade for just that reason. I'll know for future purposes though. Unfortunately, I proabbly wwrecked the blade before I could really test it in a meaningful way.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

i thought i would revive this thread since Rockler has this blade on sale right now for $19.99 and free shipping
i think i might try one and see how it does?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22181&filter=New%20Products


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$20 shipped is a great deal on the TK906, and it's a pretty nice blade…


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

im also wondering about this. anyone else want to chime in on the TK906 avanti combo?


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Freud's Avanti line has been discontinued. Retailers are clearing out their current inventory. Buy why you can. Freud's cut quality estimate that is printed on the blade / packaging has been pretty accurate for me in the past. I only buy the excellent rating for the type of cut I want to make with the blade.

All Freud's saw blades (Industrial, Avanti, Diablo) are made in Italy at Freud owned plants. They get their steel from Germany. They don't buy China parts or blades.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Rockler now has the TK806 on sale for 29.99 with free shipping if anyone is interested.


----------



## HandymanAndyman (Aug 3, 2012)

I joined this web so that I can voice my recent experience with a 10" 24 tooth Avanti (no other name) ripping blade purchased at Home Depot in the yellow plastic package. After using it only on fresh lumber 2×4's and such, I noticed there were 2 teeth missing. I showed this to my co worker, and mentioned that I thought the teeth were comming off. Shortly after that I was ripping a 2×4 and felt something hit my arm and it left a big welt. Inspection revealed that now there are 3 teeth missing. I removed the blade and did not use it again. This blade is extremely dangerous, and I think that other people should be aware of the dangers involved in this brand.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's and thanks for posting a blade that won't be purchased at all, glad you 
didn't get mangled.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Handyman….I'd avoid the Avanti and Avanti Pro lines like the plague. There are so many other good choices at reasonable prices that aren't blatant imposters. Freud Diablo, CMT ITK and ITK Plus, DeWalt Precision Trim, Irwin Marples, etc, are all very good quality value blades.

For fine woodworking, I would also avoid Skil, Irwin Marathon, Irwin Classic, Vermont American, DeWalt Construction series, Workforce, Ryobi, HF, most Craftsman, the Oldham Contractor series, and the new CMT Contractor series.


----------

